

87-year-old Occupy protester can't get arrested - mrb
http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/45353723/ns/us_news-crime_and_courts

======
mrb
I would like to hear stories about what goes through the head of some of the
law enforcement officers who are ordered to disband a protest, when at the
same time they agree with some of the protesters' viewpoints.

That must be a tough job, emotionally... I would not like to have it.

------
yock
This is a story about a hateful woman whose primary intention is to be
arrested. Her ideals are irrelevant because her intention isn't to be arrested
for her protest, but to just be arrested _while protesting_. The difference is
profound, and shouldn't be ignored by the reader.

